# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν με αναγνωρίζω

## Redrose98

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Είναι στιγμές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό που κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη και δεν νιώθω ότι αυτή που βλέπω είναι ίδια με αυτή που νιώθω μες στο σώμα μου. Δεν είναι ότι δεν ταυτίζομαι καθόλου, απλά νιώθω σαν να βλέπω εν μέρει ένα ξένο άτομο στον καθρέφτη. Επίσης, συνέχεια μες την ημέρα κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη σαν να με επιβεβαιώνει ότι "είμαι κάποια". Είχαν γίνει κάποιες καταστάσεις στη ζωή μου που με στέρευσαν ψυχικά και θεωρώ το ψυχικό άγχος και η στεναχώρια συνέβαλαν σε αυτό. Έχει περάσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο; Και αν ναι, πώς το αντιμετωπίσατε;

----------


## LiloCook

Εχω αυτό το καιρό επειδη υπαρχει χρονος και κοιταζω πολλες φωτογραφίες από φοιτητρια από εκδρομες, με διαφορα 15 -10 χρονων κοιταχτηκα στο καθρεφτη και νομιζα ειδα καποια αλλη. Σκεφτηκα τοσο πολυ αλλαξα; Αλλα συγκρινοντας φωτογραφίες του τοτε και του τωρα απλα βλεπω τις διαφορες στο δερμα, στα ματια, στα κιλα. Αλλα κατεληξα πως ειμαι εχω ακόμα τα ιδια μουτρα και μυαλα με τότε, απλα με λιγες ρυτιδες παραπανω και λίγη κουραση παραπανω, αλλα οι εκφρασεις, η γκριματσες ειναι ακόμα εδω κολλημενες και τις αγαπω.

----------


## Single

Εγώ πλησιάζω 35 σε 6 μήνες και σε σχέση με τα 25 δεν βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές.Η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως έχω αφήσει μούσι,και έχω πάρει παραπάνω κιλά επειδή δεν γυμνάζομαι εδώ και 5 χρόνια.Βέβαια τα κιλά στην ζυγαριά τα βλέπω και όχι στην εμφάνιση στον καθρεύτη.

----------


## ntinti

Και εγώ το έπαθα αυτό ....Μετά από μια περιπέτεια υγείας που πέρασα και μια μεγάλη στενοχώρια ένα πρωί κοίταξα τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και είδα κάποια άλλη...
Τα σημάδια της ψυχολογικής μου κατάστασης είχαν κάνει την εμφάνιση τους σε κάθε μέρος του προσώπου αλλά και του σώματος μου...
Καθώς δούλευα πάνω σε αυτό παράλληλα και με την αγωγή μου άρχισα να αγαπώ αυτό που βλέπω και ας μη μου αρεζε....
Σιγά σιγά αυτό άλλαξε και επανηλθα πολύ καλύτερα και από πριν....

Ελπίζω να εντοπίσεις αυτό που σε έκανε να αλλάξεις και να το δουλέψεις ώστε να επανέλθεις !

----------


## Redrose98

Ναι έχει πέσει πολύ η αυτοεκτίμηση μου απο κάποιες καταστάσεις και ειλικρινά με βλέπω και δεν μου αρέσω.ειναι απίστευτο το πώς η ψυχολογία επηρεάζει το σώμα μας και τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές

----------


## mindcrime

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Είναι στιγμές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό που κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη και δεν νιώθω ότι αυτή που βλέπω είναι ίδια με αυτή που νιώθω μες στο σώμα μου. Δεν είναι ότι δεν ταυτίζομαι καθόλου, απλά νιώθω σαν να βλέπω εν μέρει ένα ξένο άτομο στον καθρέφτη. Επίσης, συνέχεια μες την ημέρα κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη σαν να με επιβεβαιώνει ότι "είμαι κάποια". Είχαν γίνει κάποιες καταστάσεις στη ζωή μου που με στέρευσαν ψυχικά και θεωρώ το ψυχικό άγχος και η στεναχώρια συνέβαλαν σε αυτό. Έχει περάσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο; Και αν ναι, πώς το αντιμετωπίσατε;


H γυναικα μου μετά από κατάθλιψη 4 μηνών σηκώθηκε είδε τον εαυτό της και τρόμαξε όχι μόνο από το σώμα της αλλά και ψυχικά. Ε καμία εβδομάδα αργότερα ξεκίνησε διατροφή και άσκηση και έγινε όπως δεν ήταν ποτέ ξανά στη ζωή της

----------

